
Researchers Bypass Apple FaceID Using Biometrics ‘Achilles Heel’ - LogicRiver
https://threatpost.com/researchers-bypass-apple-faceid-using-biometrics-achilles-heel/147109/
======
thechao
I’m going to deliberately gloss this: the ‘Achilles Heel’ is to use _the
actual owner’s face_.

